# Il surrealelismo



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

_« Automatismo psichico puro, attraverso il quale ci si propone di esprimere, con le parole o la scrittura o in altro modo, il reale funzionamento del pensiero. Comando del pensiero, in assenza di qualsiasi controllo esercitato dalla ragione, al di fuori di ogni preoccupazione estetica e morale. »_


Cosi' recitava il manifesto surrealista del 1924.

A parte i grandi del Surrealismo, cosa attualmente considerate surreale o assurdo ... vale tutto film, musica, arte.... tutto quello che vi cala in mente.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Luglio 2009)

*............*



Lettrice ha detto:


> _« Automatismo psichico puro, attraverso il quale ci si propone di esprimere, con le parole o la scrittura o in altro modo, il reale funzionamento del pensiero. Comando del pensiero, in assenza di qualsiasi controllo esercitato dalla ragione, al di fuori di ogni preoccupazione estetica e morale. »_
> 
> 
> Cosi' recitava il manifesto surrealista del 1924.
> ...


 
quindi dobbiamo indicare qualcosa di assurdo ma con un'accezione positiva, diciamo così.
non una cagata pazzesca che ha inspeigabilmente successo?
capito bene?


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> quindi dobbiamo indicare qualcosa di assurdo ma con un'accezione positiva, diciamo così.
> non una cagata pazzesca che ha inspeigabilmente successo?
> capito bene?


Va anche la cagata pazzesca alla fine e'tutta questione di gusto... un mio ex commento' la ruota di bicicletta  come una colossale cagata


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Luglio 2009)

*.................*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Va anche la cagata pazzesca alla fine e'tutta questione di gusto... un mio ex commento' la ruota di bicicletta come una colossale cagata


Gran parte dei film di Bunuel, per esempio.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

Inizio io con un video dei Gorillaz Dare... col testone che canta al manga... piaccia o meno la canzone e' troppo surreale... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCy928QJCDE


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Gran parte dei film di Bunuel, per esempio.


A me piacciono molto 

	
	
		
		
	


	





La scena dell' occhio  in Un Chien Andalou mi ha infastidita parecchio


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> A me piacciono molto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Piacciono molto anche a me: ma sono surreali in seno positivo direi.

Anche Fellini è talvolta surreale: ma non lo sento mio. Non mi prende il maestro. salvo Prova d'orchestra, stupendo ed i primi in bianco e nero.

Bunuel mi prende di più: c'è più acido, più cattiveria, più rabbia.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Piacciono molto anche a me: ma sono surreali in seno positivo direi.
> 
> Anche Fellini è talvolta surreale: ma non lo sento mio. Non mi prende il maestro. salvo Prova d'orchestra, stupendo ed i primi in bianco e nero.
> 
> Bunuel mi prende di più: c'è più acido, più cattiveria, più rabbia.


Beh Brunel e trai grandi _fondatori_ del movimento... ma le buone lezioni non vanno mai perse...magari mal interpretate si.

Hai visto Belli e dannati di gus Van sant?  Quel fil e'abbastanza surreale a me e'piaciuto

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLQswZpFE8o


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Beh Brunel e trai grandi _fondatori_ del movimento... ma le buone lezioni non vanno mai perse...magari mal interpretate si.
> 
> Hai visto Belli e dannati di gus Van sant? Quel fil e'abbastanza surreale a me e'piaciuto
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLQswZpFE8o


 
Che fine ha fatto?
era un tipo ... rock'n'roll non trovi?


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Che fine ha fatto?
> era un tipo ... rock'n'roll non trovi?


Non lo so... l'ho perso con Cowgirl che m'e'parso una cagata stratosferica 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Wenders ti piace?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Luglio 2009)

*.................*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Non lo so... l'ho perso con Cowgirl che m'e'parso una cagata stratosferica
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo sai quale è un film che mi ha fatto sentire inadeguato rispetto al concetto di amore?
Cioè ogni volta che lo rivedo mi dico: non sarò mi capace di amare così viscerlmente.

PARIS, TEXAS 

Uno dei miei diei film preferiti. Lo adoro. Lo sento. Lo ammiro ogni vlta che lo guardo e ne ascolto la colonna sonora di Ry Cooder ....


----------



## Minerva (10 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Piacciono molto anche a me: ma sono surreali in seno positivo direi.
> 
> Anche Fellini è talvolta surreale: ma non lo sento mio. Non mi prende il maestro. salvo Prova d'orchestra, stupendo ed i primi in bianco e nero.
> 
> Bunuel mi prende di più: c'è più acido, più cattiveria, più rabbia.


fellini non è surreale, è allegorico


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Luglio 2009)

*...............*



Minerva ha detto:


> fellini non è surreale, è allegorico


Grazie.


----------



## Old Zyp (10 Luglio 2009)

d'assurdo oggi ? 

non esser allegorici ....

non conoscere il flusso di coscienza ....

non ammettere d'esser completamente folli .... 

siam governati dalla funzionalità, non c'è più spazio per il surreale


----------



## Minerva (10 Luglio 2009)

ma poi il surreale non è l'irreale ; è andare sopra le righe , applicare la fantasia ...senza contare che la definizione per quanto riguarda l'arte figurativa è tutta un discorso a parte.
un pittore che, secondo me...si piazza bene in un surrealismo a significato pieno è magritte.
esplosioni visive geniali, ironiche e provocatorie
ehm...avverto un leggero  russare


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Luglio 2009)

*............*



Minerva ha detto:


> ma poi il surreale non è l'irreale ; è andare sopra le righe , applicare la fantasia ...senza contare che la definizione per quanto riguarda l'arte figurativa è tutta un discorso a parte.
> un pittore che, secondo me...si piazza bene in un surrealismo a significato pieno è magritte.
> esplosioni visive geniali, ironiche e provocatorie
> ehm...avverto un leggero russare


 Poiché, come ti scrissi prima, è qualcosa che non sento, mi chiedevo se la descrizione verbale che ne dai, che immagino sia in qualche modo "tecnica" corrisponde davvero per te ale sensazioni che provi o sono alla lontana qulcosa che tu senti ma che le parole non pssono neppure lontannamente rendere. ma questo che domando vale per tutta l'arte figurativa non solo per il surrealismo.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma poi il surreale non è l'irreale ; è andare sopra le righe , applicare la fantasia ...senza contare che la definizione per quanto riguarda l'arte figurativa è tutta un discorso a parte.
> un pittore che, secondo me...si piazza bene in un surrealismo a significato pieno è magritte.
> esplosioni visive geniali, ironiche e provocatorie
> * ehm...avverto un leggero  russare*


ehm,yawn... dicevi?


----------



## Old Zyp (10 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> _« Automatismo psichico puro, attraverso il quale ci si propone di esprimere, con le parole o la scrittura o in altro modo, il reale funzionamento del pensiero. Comando del pensiero, in assenza di qualsiasi controllo esercitato dalla ragione, al di fuori di ogni preoccupazione estetica e morale. »_
> 
> 
> Cosi' recitava il manifesto surrealista del 1924.
> ...


già che poi si dorme


----------



## Minerva (10 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Poiché, come ti scrissi prima, è qualcosa che non sento, mi chiedevo se la descrizione verbale che ne dai, che immagino sia in qualche modo "tecnica" corrisponde davvero per te ale sensazioni che provi o sono alla lontana qulcosa che tu senti ma che le parole non pssono neppure lontannamente rendere. ma questo che domando vale per tutta l'arte figurativa non solo per il surrealismo.


per tutta l'arte in genere


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma poi il surreale non è l'irreale ; è andare sopra le righe , applicare la fantasia ...senza contare che la definizione per quanto riguarda l'arte figurativa è tutta un discorso a parte.
> un pittore che, secondo me...si piazza bene in un surrealismo a significato pieno è magritte.
> esplosioni visive geniali, ironiche e provocatorie
> ehm...avverto un leggero  russare


Assolutamente signora Minerva.

L'intento del thread e' ricercare una sorta di filone surrealista... raramente le lezioni dei _grandi maestri _ (espressione che odio) sono andate completamente perdute.

Tutto qui.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> già che poi si dorme


Perche'?  Io non conosco niente di piu'emozionante... veramente l' arte e'una delle cose che riesce ad interessarmi senza mai annoiarmi


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche'? Io non conosco niente di piu'emozionante... veramente l' arte e'una delle cose che riesce ad interessarmi senza mai annoiarmi


 Minerva mi ha inibito, suo malgrado 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non sono più cosa sia surreale o allegorico o vattelapesca ....


----------



## Old Zyp (10 Luglio 2009)

nel senso che si era un pò OT tutto li ....

guarda io sono un maestro nel costruire oggetti belli ed inutili ..... son sempre li che limito il mio agire proprio perchè altrimenti verrebbro a prendermi per internarmi ..... 

ma lo so che sei curiosa, ricordo anche l'invito al gruppo di facebook, ma sai son geloso perchè le idee si rubano e reinterpretano, ed a me non piace 

son geloso dei miei disegni, delle mie creazioni, dei miei oggetti inutili

assurdo è il non poter comportarmi come vorrei, proprio perchè devo mangiare, ed in certi ambienti ti segano le gambe, altro che surrealismo...

two face il minimo per sopravvivere nel mondo dell'apparenza

Rock tieni duro prima o poi anche tu conoscerai


----------



## Minerva (10 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Assolutamente signora Minerva.
> 
> L'intento del thread e' ricercare una sorta di filone surrealista... raramente le lezioni dei _grandi maestri _(espressione che odio) sono andate completamente perdute.
> 
> *Tutto qui*.


 hai detto niente.è mica poco lettrice ...e grazie per averlo aperto


----------



## Minerva (10 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> nel senso che si era un pò OT tutto li ....
> 
> guarda io sono un maestro nel costruire oggetti belli ed inutili ..... son sempre li che limito il mio agire proprio perchè altrimenti verrebbro a prendermi per internarmi .....
> 
> ...


 lo dici a me, che faccio un mestiere dove le idee rubate e sfruttate sono all'ordine del giorno.
anche se rimane il fatto che possono rubartene il frutto ma quello che le genera rimane tutto dentro di te


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Luglio 2009)

e anche per me alla parola surrealismo viene in mente magritte...e anche se non faceva parte di quel movimento, al surreale associo anche il mio mito de chirico


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Luglio 2009)

e il film più surreale che abbia mai visto è "Il pasto nudo" di Cronenberg..non ho letto il libro però..


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> _« Automatismo psichico puro, attraverso il quale ci si propone di esprimere, con le parole o la scrittura o in altro modo, il reale funzionamento del pensiero. Comando del pensiero, in assenza di qualsiasi controllo esercitato dalla ragione, al di fuori di ogni preoccupazione estetica e morale. »_
> 
> 
> Cosi' recitava il manifesto surrealista del 1924.
> ...


"La montagna sacra"... un film totalmente simbolico, l'apoteosi del surrealismo.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (13 Luglio 2009)

*............*



moltimodi ha detto:


> "La montagna sacra"... un film totalmente simbolico, l'apoteosi del surrealismo.


Anche El topo, lo ricordi? stessa firma


----------



## Old Rocknroll (13 Luglio 2009)

*............*



brancoleone ha detto:


> e il film più surreale che abbia mai visto è "Il pasto nudo" di Cronenberg..non ho letto il libro però..


Ciao. E il libro di Bourroughs da cui è tratto è ancora più allucinante, essendo stato scritto sotto effetto di droghe. ma Cronenberg è fuori di suo .... e ha fatto un ottimo lavoro.
se ti piace il genere segnalo: Fear and Loathing in las vegas, paura e Delirio in las vegas, da un romanzo di Hunter Thompson, guru del LSD, col tuo attore preferito, credo, Depp ....


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ciao. E il libro di Bourroughs da cui è tratto è ancora più allucinante, essendo stato scritto sotto effetto di droghe. ma Cronenberg è fuori di suo .... e ha fatto un ottimo lavoro.
> se ti piace il genere segnalo:* Fear and Loathing in las vegas*, paura e Delirio in las vegas, da un romanzo di Hunter Thompson, guru del LSD, col tuo attore preferito, credo, Depp ....


letto


----------



## Old Rocknroll (13 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> letto


 tu sei una vera fucina di cultura alternativa ....


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> tu sei una vera fucina di cultura alternativa ....


Mi avete fatto pensare a un altro libro ancora piu'surreale : Mio cugino il mio gastroenterologo di Mark Leyner.... che trip!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (13 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi avete fatto pensare a un altro libro ancora piu'surreale : Mio cugino il mio gastroenterologo di Mark Leyner.... che trip!


mai sentito, mi hai fregato. E se ti dico che anche la colazione dei campioni di thomas Pynchon merita una lettura?


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> mai sentito, mi hai fregato. E se ti dico che anche la colazione dei campioni di thomas Pynchon merita una lettura?


Un brano tratto dal libro:

_Finisco in un piccolo e squallido bar da qualche parte a Vegas o forse a Reno o forse sul lago Tahoe. Non so…ma eccola qui. Non saprei dire se è umana o un aneroide ginemorfico della quinta generazione e non mi importa. Spacco una fialetta di ferormone d'accoppiamento e lascio che l'aroma attraversi il bancone mentre sorseggio il mio drink, un isotiocianato di metile on the rocks.
L'isotiocianto di metile è il composto che ha ucciso più di 2000 persone a Bhopal, in India, ma grazie alla palestra, alla ginnastica aerobica e a una dieta ipocalorica ricca di fibre, quella robaccia non ha effetto su di me. Lei si sposta abbastanza decisa e occupa lo sgabello di fianco al mio. Dopo qualche istante di silenzio, faccio la prima mossa: siamo tutti psicotici latenti e lo siamo sempre stati fin dall'età di due anni, dico , sputando un cubetto di ghiaccio nel bicchiere. Viene più vicino. A questa distanza, i peli che le attorniano l'ombelico mi ricordano la felce frattale che si crea sgocciolando tintura in una soluzione acquosa di polimero, e glielo dico. Mi guarda negli occhi: hai la prontezza, il fascino da due lire, la boria , l'assenza di sensi di colpa, la superficialità, l'impulsività e la mancanza di piani a lungo termine che mi gustano giusto adesso, dice lei, avvicinandosi ancora. Ci nutriamo delle stesse prede, le grugnisco. Adesso le mie labbra sono a una unità angstrom dalle sue, cioè a un decimiliardesimo di metro. Inizio a baciarla, ma lei si scosta. Non si meritano il dolce tutti i bravi bambini che finiscono la verdura? le chiedo. Non posso baciarti , mi risponde, siamo replicanti monozigoti; dividiamo il 100% del nostro patrimonio genetico. La testa mi gira. Tu sei il bel giorno, esclamo. Il tuo respiro è uno zeffiro all'eucalipto che balla un pazzo valzer sul mare di Galilea. Grazie , dice lei, ma non possiamo andare a casa mia a fare l'amore perché l'incesto monozigote è proibito dagli Anziani._


No ho letto Pynchon... provvedero'


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> fellini non è surreale, è allegorico


 Vero.


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma poi il surreale non è l'irreale ; è andare sopra le righe , applicare la fantasia ...senza contare che la definizione per quanto riguarda l'arte figurativa è tutta un discorso a parte.
> un pittore che, secondo me...si piazza bene in un surrealismo a significato pieno è magritte.
> esplosioni visive geniali, ironiche e provocatorie
> ehm...avverto un leggero russare


Il Surreale dovrebbe trasformare la realtà apparente ed immediata, lavorandola per far si che appaia tutto quello che normalmente resta celato allo sguardo, e che parla direttamente alla parte inconscia di noi.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (13 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Un brano tratto dal libro:
> 
> _Finisco in un piccolo e squallido bar da qualche parte a Vegas o forse a Reno o forse sul lago Tahoe. Non so…ma eccola qui. Non saprei dire se è umana o un aneroide ginemorfico della quinta generazione e non mi importa. Spacco una fialetta di ferormone d'accoppiamento e lascio che l'aroma attraversi il bancone mentre sorseggio il mio drink, un isotiocianato di metile on the rocks._
> _L'isotiocianto di metile è il composto che ha ucciso più di 2000 persone a Bhopal, in India, ma grazie alla palestra, alla ginnastica aerobica e a una dieta ipocalorica ricca di fibre, quella robaccia non ha effetto su di me. Lei si sposta abbastanza decisa e occupa lo sgabello di fianco al mio. Dopo qualche istante di silenzio, faccio la prima mossa: siamo tutti psicotici latenti e lo siamo sempre stati fin dall'età di due anni, dico , sputando un cubetto di ghiaccio nel bicchiere. Viene più vicino. A questa distanza, i peli che le attorniano l'ombelico mi ricordano la felce frattale che si crea sgocciolando tintura in una soluzione acquosa di polimero, e glielo dico. Mi guarda negli occhi: hai la prontezza, il fascino da due lire, la boria , l'assenza di sensi di colpa, la superficialità, l'impulsività e la mancanza di piani a lungo termine che mi gustano giusto adesso, dice lei, avvicinandosi ancora. Ci nutriamo delle stesse prede, le grugnisco. Adesso le mie labbra sono a una unità angstrom dalle sue, cioè a un decimiliardesimo di metro. Inizio a baciarla, ma lei si scosta. Non si meritano il dolce tutti i bravi bambini che finiscono la verdura? le chiedo. Non posso baciarti , mi risponde, siamo replicanti monozigoti; dividiamo il 100% del nostro patrimonio genetico. La testa mi gira. Tu sei il bel giorno, esclamo. Il tuo respiro è uno zeffiro all'eucalipto che balla un pazzo valzer sul mare di Galilea. Grazie , dice lei, ma non possiamo andare a casa mia a fare l'amore perché l'incesto monozigote è proibito dagli Anziani._
> ...


Io provvedo con questo. ma i film dei tuoi adorati Beatles di richard lester, non erano ... dmenzili e splenidi?

e i tuoi anche adorati Monthy Pyton?
che ne dici?


----------



## Minerva (13 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il Surreale dovrebbe trasformare la realtà apparente ed immediata, lavorandola per far si che appaia tutto quello che normalmente resta celato allo sguardo, e che parla direttamente alla parte inconscia di noi.


a mio parere,
il surreale inventa con fantasia una non realtà dove l'assurdo pare non esserlo


----------



## Old Rocknroll (13 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Minerva ha detto:


> a mio parere,
> il surreale inventa con fantasia una non realtà dove l'assurdo pare non esserlo


quindi un altro universo?
mentre l'allegorico (ne approfitto ....) ?


----------



## Minerva (13 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> quindi *un altro universo?*
> mentre l'allegorico (ne approfitto ....) ?


 un altro modo di _leggere _la realtà. non convenzionale ...senza l'appoggio della logica o ragione


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> a mio parere,
> il surreale inventa con fantasia una non realtà dove l'assurdo pare non esserlo


 A mio parere invece, il surrealismo svela una realtà nascosta non meno "reale" di quella immediata.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (13 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



Minerva ha detto:


> a mio parere,
> il surreale inventa con fantasia una non realtà dove l'assurdo pare non esserlo





Minerva ha detto:


> un altro modo di _leggere _la realtà. non convenzionale ...senza l'appoggio della logica o ragione


Quindi per entrare nel surrealismo ci si distacca dalla logica e dalla ragione e si utilizza la fantasia quale strumento che ci consente di leggere la nostra realtà come una non realtà o realtà non convenzionale (o anche come una realtà diversa, sarebbe corretto questo termine direi). 
Scusa la petulanza ma è per assorbire la nozione.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2009)

Il surrealismo e'un po'il mondo delle meraviglie di Alice, dove la logica di determinati avvenimenti ha un senso solo in quel mondo.
Ma anche le storie di Dr. Seuss hanno un non so che di surreale... avete mai letto Green eggs and ham?


----------



## Minerva (13 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Quindi per entrare nel surrealismo ci si distacca dalla logica e dalla ragione e si utilizza la fantasia quale strumento che ci consente di leggere la nostra realtà come una non realtà o realtà non convenzionale (o anche come una realtà diversa, sarebbe corretto questo termine direi).
> Scusa la petulanza ma è per assorbire la nozione.


nozione?
esprimo solo un parere soggettivissimo, per fortuna senza la minima responsabilità.
so cosa succede a me nell'accostarmi al surreale , non posso dire quello che succede agli altri


----------



## Old Rocknroll (13 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Minerva ha detto:


> nozione?
> esprimo solo un parere soggettivissimo, per fortuna senza la minima responsabilità.
> so cosa succede a me nell'accostarmi al surreale , non posso dire quello che succede agli altri


le cose spontanee sono sempre le migliori, quando provengono da chi in buona fede si espone per condividerle. grazie


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> nozione?
> esprimo solo un parere soggettivissimo, per fortuna senza la minima responsabilità.
> so cosa succede a me nell'accostarmi al surreale , non posso dire quello che succede agli altri


 Ora sei surreale.


----------



## Minerva (13 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ora sei surreale.


no, fra l'ipocrita e il banalotto.surreale no


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, fra l'ipocrita e il banalotto.surreale no


 Ipocrita perchè? Considerare il tutto sempre soggettivo è surreale...


----------



## Minerva (13 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ipocrita perchè? *Considerare il tutto sempre soggettivo è surreale...*


secondo la tua visione soggettiva  , forse


----------



## Nobody (13 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo la tua visione soggettiva , forse


 certo che si.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2009)

Ma un cordiale?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (13 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma un cordiale?


ora meglio nu café. O no?


----------



## Minerva (13 Luglio 2009)

un the verde, grazie


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2009)

Con o senza lobo intonso?


----------



## Minerva (13 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Con o senza lobo intonso?


solo limone 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 giallo 
nel the giallo limone verde


----------



## Old Rocknroll (14 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Minerva ha detto:


> solo limone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la tua firma è surreale? magritte hai detto è il miglior surrealista vero? Cosa rappresenta?


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> la tua firma è surreale? magritte hai detto è il miglior surrealista vero? Cosa rappresenta?


fa fede  il titolo  per l'autore. ma puoi vederci quello che ti arriva (o non arriva)


----------



## Old Rocknroll (14 Luglio 2009)

*............*



Minerva ha detto:


> fa fede il titolo per l'autore. ma puoi vederci quello che ti arriva (o non arriva)


Mi arriva una sensazione di autunno, di inizio del tramonto, di memoria ferita. Insomma malinconico, non lascia presagire nulla di buono. Questo sento e dico a vanvera


----------



## Old Aleluja (14 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ciao. E il libro di Bourroughs da cui è tratto è ancora più allucinante, essendo stato scritto sotto effetto di droghe. ma Cronenberg è fuori di suo .... e ha fatto un ottimo lavoro.
> se ti piace il genere segnalo: Fear and Loathing in las vegas, paura e Delirio in las vegas, da un romanzo di Hunter Thompson, guru del LSD, col tuo attore preferito, credo, Depp ....


 no, devo dire che il genere non è dei miei preferiti...
anche bergman trovo surreale...


----------



## Old Aleluja (14 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> a mio parere,
> il surreale inventa con fantasia una non realtà dove l'assurdo pare non esserlo


 condordo...non avrei saputo dirlo meglio, ma è il mio pensiero...


----------



## Old Aleluja (14 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> un the verde, grazie


 niente the verde...me l'hanno bannato...


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> niente the verde...me l'hanno bannato...


----------



## Old Aleluja (14 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


>


 sarei entrato volentieri con "qualcuno ha bisogno?"


----------



## Old Aleluja (14 Luglio 2009)

ps: e anche questo thread è stato svaccato..
e via verso nuove avventure....


----------

